# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Livre] Les annales du Disque Monde

## yoyo88

voila un thread sur ma srie prfrer "Les annales du Disque Monde" de M. Terry Pratchett.


petit wiki pour ceux qui ne connaitrait pas :



> En 1983, Terry Pratchett crit le premier volume du Disque-monde. Il y a  ce jour plus d'une trentaine de romans parus. En crant ce monde qu'il veut absurde et comique, Terry Pratchett se place aux antipodes d'un autre univers de fantasy : le monde de Tolkien. Ainsi, on retrouve dans le Disque-monde, les nains, les trolls, les mages, mais le droulement des aventures prsente un univers o rgnent l'irrationnel, la satire, le dlire et qui rappelle, par certains cts, l'humour des Monty Python. Derrire ce ton lger et ses personnages dcals, Terry Pratchett prsente une satire de la socit : les ractions des diffrents protagonistes sont fondamentalement humaines et incohrentes. L'univers cr est donc avant tout un prtexte pour explorer l'homme et son comportement, de ses russites  ses dfauts, en passant par ses contradictions. Par cet aspect, il se rapproche notamment de l'anneau-monde de Larry Niven qui fut crit une dcennie auparavant. On peut aussi y voir une reprise de l'un de ses romans prcdents, strate--gemmes.
> Cette tendance  la satire sociale, Terry Pratchett l'hrite d'une de ses principales rfrences, l'auteur comique Jerome K. Jerome. Trs connu en Grande-Bretagne, celui-ci avait pour habitude de pointer dans ses ouvrages les travers humains et, par l mme, ceux de la socit dans son ensemble. Pratchett lui emprunte un grand nombre de ses caractristiques d'criture, telle la tendance  parler  la premire personne et  s'adresser souvent directement au lecteur pour lui livrer ses commentaires.
> Lors de la sortie du premier livre du Disque-monde, La Huitime Couleur, l'diteur prsenta d'ailleurs le livre comme When Jerome K. Jerome meets Lord of the Rings (with a touch of Peter Pan) ( Quand Jerome K. Jerome rencontre Le Seigneur des Anneaux (avec une touche de Peter Pan) ). Cette brve phrase rsume  elle seule l'essentiel du style de Terry Pratchett.
> L'univers qu'il a cr remporte un vif succs chez les amateurs de fantasy avec plus de dix millions de livres vendus au Royaume-Uni et 546 traductions dans le monde entier (les uvres de Tolkien regroupent 1 121 traductions).



 ::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfrer?
 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  :;):  )
ect...

----------


## Lung

> Quel est votre tome prfr** ?


Tous les volumes sur le guet d'Ank-Morpok.



> Votre perso prfrer?


Difficile. Mais, j'aime bien Samuel Vimaire et Vtrini.



> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )


Bah non ...   ::oops::

----------


## Tellen

> Quel est votre tome prfrer ?


Je n'ai pas encore tout lu mais c'est celui du guet (Au guet) est vraiment bien.




> Votre perso prfrer?


Rincevent mais peut tre aussi parce que c'est le premier que j'ai dcouvert.
Sinon la Sorcire mais (je ne me souvient plus de son nom) ou la Mort.




> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )
> ect...


C'est pas exactement une rplique mais une remarque que Terry Pratchet fait plusieurs fois dans ses livres : "On sait bien que les chances sur 1 millions arrive 1 fois sur dix" un truc de ce genre.

----------


## Astartee

> Quel est votre tome prfrer ?
>  Votre perso prfrer?
>  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )


 ::fleche::  pas de tome prfr  proprement parler, mais j'aime particulirement les histoires avec les sorcires ou avec la Garde (voir question suivante, fortement lie...)
 ::fleche::  Esmerelda (Granny) Weatherwax et Carrot Ironfoundersson (et une mention spciale pour Ponder Stibbons et son ordinateur Hex, geekiness oblige...)
 ::fleche::  nan j'en ai pas  ::P: 


J'ai commenc  lire ce cycle en fvrier 2007, tous les livres dans l'ordre de parution, en VO (parce que c'est l'occasion d'entretenir son anglais, que j'ai du mal  voir comment un ouvrage qui joue tellement sur les mots puisse tre correctement traduit en franais, et que d'abord je suis snob  ::aie:: ), et je suis arrive  la fin de la srie en aot 2008.
Je suis donc aujourd'hui fort dpourvue puisque dpourvue de cette lecture depuis un an dj... Hlas, Terry Pratchett est fort vraisemblablement destin  mourir avant moi, et mme avant cette fin fatale il ne pourra pas produire le livre par mois ncessaire  mon bonheur. C'est la fin de la journe et je craque un peu aprs sept heures de Java, a se voit ?


Enfin, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le Disque-Monde c'est certes un monde fantastique avec des ptits trolls et de la magie, mais c'est surtout un monde absurde et plein d'humour, avec des personnages "vrais", soumis aux petits tracas de la vie quotidienne, plus souvent anti-hros que hros... Vous n'y trouverez pas de jeune homme choisi par le destin pour sauver le monde au prix de sacrifices tragiques et bla et bla et bla (_toute ressemblance avec une uvre existante serait pure concidence_) (ceci dit j'aime bien aussi ce type d'histoire, c'est juste qu'au bout d'un moment j'ai envie de donner des claques  tous ces poseurs mme pas foutus de sauver le monde avec le sourire). Bref c'est un monde fantastique qui nous parle bien plus de _notre_ monde que celui d'uvres de fantasy plus "srieuses". Et en plus c'est drle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit(e)

::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
_Ronde de nuit_, parce qu'il est bien tordu.
Mention spciale pour les illustrations _du dernier hros_.

 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfr ?
Vimaire, pour sa mauvaise humeur efficace.

 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte ?
Aucune, en revanche, le terme "n'importe comment" se trouve trs souvent dans le texte et me sort un peu part les yeux. (J'aurai plutt traduit a "quoi qu'il en soit").

----------


## Invit

Juste mon perso prfr : Cohen le barbare !

----------


## Haywire

> J'ai commenc  lire ce cycle en fvrier 2007, tous les livres dans l'ordre de parution, en VO (parce que c'est l'occasion d'entretenir son anglais, que j'ai du mal  voir comment un ouvrage qui joue tellement sur les mots puisse tre correctement traduit en franais, et que d'abord je suis snob ), et je suis arrive  la fin de la srie en aot 2008.


Ce n'est pas trop difficile  lire pour un non-anglophone ? S'il faut avoir un dico  ct de soi pour comprendre les jeux de mots a n'est plus un plaisir.
Je demande a car a me tenterait bien de les lire, je connais l'univers grce au vieux jeu video mais je n'en ai jamais lu.
Je lis des livres d'info en anglais, je regarde tout en VO, mais je n'ai jamais essay de lire un ouvrage non technique.

----------


## Biosox

> Quel est votre tome prfr ?


Pour l'instant j'ai lu que les 5 premiers, mais je dois avouer que mon plaisir diminue  chaue fois. Je vais encore en lire quelques-uns, mais je pense qu'une fois l'"effet de surprise", c'est un peu toujours la mme chose.



> Votre perso prfrer?


J'ai bien aim Mortimer.



> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )


pas une rplique, mais j'aime bien les passage ou on "sent" se que dirait le bagage s'il pouvait parler :-)

----------


## Astartee

> Ce n'est pas trop difficile  lire pour un non-anglophone ?


Bah si tu ne parles pas anglais a risque d'tre dur  ::aie:: 
Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "anglophone", mais en ce qui me concerne les seuls cours d'anglais que j'ai suivis taient ceux du lyce (j'tais plutt bonne en classe mais rien d'exceptionnel, quoi, pas de raison familiale me poussant au bilinguisme ni rien) et puis un jour je me suis lance dans la lecture en anglais. J'ai commenc par les Harry Potter parce que j'avais a sous la main, j'ai commenc par les deux premiers tomes que j'avais dj lus en franais (donc je connaissais dj l'histoire), et au bout d'un moment j'en ai eu marre de chercher dans le dico donc j'ai arrt de me prendre la tte sur chaque mot... On ne comprend que la moiti des phrases mais c'est suffisant pour comprendre ce qui se passe en gros, et au bout d'un moment les structures et le vocabulaire rentrent tous seuls. Le troisime tome je ne l'ai jamais lu qu'en anglais et je ne crois pas avoir manqu quoi que ce soit. Il faut juste russir  passer le cap de la lecture mot  mot avec dico, c'est comme quand on apprend  nager ou  faire du vlo sans roulettes, c'est dur de se lancer et on manque de confiance au dbut, mais au bout d'un moment a roule tout seul  :;): 
En fait j'ai surtout appris l'anglais avec _Harry Potter_ et les _Desperate Housewives_  ::aie:: 




> Je lis des livres d'info en anglais, je regarde tout en VO


Dans ce cas je ne pense pas que tu auras trop de problmes...
Je ne promets pas que tu comprendras tout du premier coup, mais tu es dj plus avanc que moi le jour o je me suis lance. Et les Terry Pratchett ne me semblent pas particulirement difficiles au niveau de la langue utilise (mais j'ai peut-tre un peu de mal  prendre du recul...) mme si videmment tu risques de louper pas mal de subtilits au dbut.

----------


## gmotw

Les annales du Disque-monde... Une srie culte  lire absolument, c'est certain... J'ai lu une partie en franais, une plus grande en VO et je pense que les deux se valent. Le traducteur franais a fait un travail remarquable pour garder l'humour et les jeux de mots vaseux.

-> Quel est votre tome prfr ?
J'ai ador Accroc du Roc (avec la Mort en Harley, tout a..) mais sinon, tout ce qui tourne autour du guet et de Ank-Morpok, j'adore.

-> Votre perso prfr?
La Mort, avec son ct "j'aime les humains" et ses remarques  chaque fois qu'il apparat.

-> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une )
"Chaos always defeats order because it is better organized"

----------


## Invit(e)

> -> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une )
> "Chaos always defeats order because it is better organized"


J'aurai pourtant pari sur "THIS!IS!NOT!MY!COW"

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Et les Terry Pratchett ne me semblent pas particulirement difficiles au niveau de la langue utilise (mais j'ai peut-tre un peu de mal  prendre du recul...) mme si videmment tu risques de louper pas mal de subtilits au dbut.


Les Pratchett sont tres riches en jeux de mots et en rfrences culturelles proches de la private joke, ce qui fait qu'en les lisant en anglais, on rate beaucoup de chose : quand on a du mal  comprendre certains mots, comment comprendre en plus les calembourg ? Quand on a une culturelle ouest-europenne, comment comprendre les rfrences culturelles Amricaines, pas les "connues", mais celles trs pointues sur des vnements, des groupes de musiques ou des modes qui n'ont pas atteint l'Europe ?

Enfin, on a la chance d'avoir un excellent adaptateur en Franais. Il chang les rfrences culturelles, respecte l'esprit du livre en rajoutant les jeux de mots, calembourg, etc. o il peut : Autant en profiter pour se plonger totalement dans l'oeuvre. Je regarde les sries en VO, je lis certains livres en Anglais (Orson Scott Card, Jane Austin), mais je ne lirai pas Pratchett en Anglais, parce que j'y perdrai trop...

----------


## Haywire

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "anglophone",


native speaker ou parfait bilingue.

En plus des livres techniques (sans dico  ct ou alors wordreference pour 1 mot toutes les 10 pages) et des films/sries, je travaille galement dans 3 langues (franais, nerlandais, anglais). 
Mais la vrai littrature anglaise est diffrente de "l'anglais commercial", je pense que j'aurais beaucoup plus de mal  lire du Shakespear qu'un "Struts in action" par exemple. Mme si je comprends bien l'humour de la collection "Head First".
Tout comme un non francophone aura sans doute beaucoup de mal  lire/comprendre du Molire.

Merci pour ta rponse en tout cas, je pense que je testerai a  l'occasion.

----------


## Astartee

> Les Pratchett sont tres riches en jeux de mots et en rfrences culturelles proches de la private joke, ce qui fait qu'en les lisant en anglais, on rate beaucoup de chose : quand on a du mal  comprendre certains mots, comment comprendre en plus les calembourg ?


D'o le "tu risques de louper pas mal de subtilits"  ::P: 

Je voulais juste dire que d'un point de vue _lecture en anglais_, le langage et le vocabulaire ne me semblent pas trop difficiles  apprhender. J'ai lu par exemple un ou deux Thomas Hardy, et franchement, les descriptions du paysage agricole anglais au 19me sicle, c'tait dur  suivre. Quant  Shakespeare, euh, je dois avouer que je n'ai pas essay mais c'est sr que c'est encore une autre tape  franchir...
Terry Pratchett c'est du langage courant, pas du vieil anglais aux tournures tranges  :;):

----------


## Haywire

> J'ai lu par exemple un ou deux Thomas Hardy, et franchement, les descriptions du paysage agricole anglais au 19me sicle, c'tait dur  suivre.


Oui mais a, mme en franais...  ::lol::

----------


## yoyo88

::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
Pyramide, Mortimer, la faucheuse, accro du roc
 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfrer?
LA MORT et le biblothquaire "Ookk!"
 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )
"regarde y'en  un qui a marqu ne dans la rune!"

"Oook!"

et enfin :
"CUUIII"

----------


## MaliciaR

> Quel est votre tome prfr ?


Hum, plusieurs. Deja, "Reaper man", mais aussi "Soul music" et autres (je ne les ai lus qu'en VO, la VF m'a semble super fade et ennuyeuse...).





> Votre perso prfrer?


Reaper Man et son collegue version souris  ::D: 





> Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une )


Je n'en ai pas specialement. Disons que ca depend du contexte. Par exemple, j'adore ca :



> 'And I suppose you know what sound is made by one hand clapping, do you?' said the holy man nastily.
> YES. _CL_. THE OTHER HAND MAKES THE _AP_.


 ::):

----------


## gmotw

> J'aurai pourtant pari sur "THIS!IS!NOT!MY!COW"


Ahah! C'tait un pige! Mais oui, c'est un passage qui m'a fait particulirement rire.

----------


## mlny84

Pour ma part, j'ai dcouvert cette saga grce  Celira, et j'ai ador tout de suite  ::D: 
Je n'ai lu les tomes qu'en Franais, jusqu'au 22 (le dernier continent) pour le moment.

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
Je les aime tous, mais je crois que je vais faire dans l'original et citer le guet, c'est le premier tome que j'ai lu  ::aie:: 

 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfrer?
La mort bien sr !

 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  :;): )
Ben ce n'est pas  proprement parler une "rplique" mais un passage que j'adore tout particulirement,  la fin du guet justement (je mets en blanc pour pas spoiler ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu) :



> "Balancez-lui le rglement  la figure, Carotte.
> - Trs bien mon capitaine." 
> Vimaire se souvint trop tard.
> Les nains ont du mal avec les mtaphores.
> Ils visent aussi drlement bien.


 ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

J'ai lu quelques livres des anales du disque monde mais pas tous.
Le premiers que j'ai lu avaient tous Rincevent comme personnage principal, et j'adorais a !
Et au fur et  mesure des livres on en entendait de moins en moins parler jusqu'a ce qu'il disparaisse compltement d'un livre. Du coup j'ai arrt galement de lire la suite.

Sinon mon personnage prfr c'est le coffre et toutes ses pattes  ::):

----------


## mlny84

> J'ai lu quelques livres des anales du disque monde mais pas tous.
> Le premiers que j'ai lu avaient tous Rincevent comme personnage principal, et j'adorais a !
> Et au fur et  mesure des livres on en entendait de moins en moins parler jusqu'a ce qu'il disparaisse compltement d'un livre. Du coup j'ai arrt galement de lire la suite.


Si tu veux retrouver la suite des aventures de Rincevent, tu peux toujours sauter des tomes et lire "Eric", "Les tribulations d'un mage en Aurient" et "Le dernier continent".
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas lu les tomes dans l'ordre, et tant que tu respectes la chronologie des tomes qui se suivent car traitent des mmes personnages, je n'ai pas trouv que a gnait la lecture.
(Toute la liste des tomes, cf la colonne "catgorie")

----------


## gmotw

Oui, j'avais vu un schma quelque part avec les livres pour chaque personnage et la chronologie dans le temps. C'est aussi l'un des attraits de la srie je trouve, diffrents personnages qui permettent de dcouvrir avec plusieurs visions le disque-monde.

----------


## Celira

> Pour ma part, j'ai dcouvert cette saga grce  Celira, et j'ai ador tout de suite 
> Je n'ai lu les tomes qu'en Franais, jusqu'au 22 (le dernier continent) pour le moment.


Comment intoxiquer la fantasy quelqu'un qui est persuad de n'aimer lire que les policiers ? Lui faire lire Au guet! 
" - Mais c'est pas un policier !
- Techniquement si : tu as un commissaire et ses subordonns qui essaient de trouver le coupable de meurtres par combustion au n-ime dgr. Bon, d'accord le principal suspect est un dragon, mais  part a ?"
[un livre plus tard]
"Et  part au guet, ya quoi de bien dans la srie ?
- Ben, on va dj faire tous les bouquins de l'arc du guet, et puis ensuite on verra..."  ::mouarf:: 

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un faible pour les sorcires (et je serai bien incapable de citer un tome), une assez forte affinit avec le pauvre Cogite Stibbons face  son archichancelier et pour HEX, l'ordi de la facult de magie.

Limiter  un seul passage est difficile, mais en ce moment ce serait le chat de Schrdinger version Gredin, qui enferm dans la boite a 3 et non 2 tats possibles : vivant, mort ou vachement en colre. *Celira cherchera la citation exacte plus tard*

----------


## Lung

> Limiter  un seul passage est difficile, mais en ce moment ce serait le chat de Schrdinger version Gredin, qui enferm dans la boite a 3 et non 2 tats possibles : vivant, mort ou vachement en colre. *Celira cherchera la citation exacte plus tard*


Ca ne me dit rien.
C'est dans lequel, celui-l ?

----------


## Celira

Nobliaux et Sorcires. J'ai pas le bouquin en franais sous la main, mais en version originale , a donne a :



> In fact, the mere act of opening the box will determine the state of the cat, although in this case there were three determinate states the cat could be in: these being Alive, Dead, and Bloody Furious.
> 
> (Terry Pratchett, Lords and Ladies)


 ::arrow::  http://www.discworldmonthly.co.uk/tp...nger&mode=find

----------


## Alain B.

::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
La srie du Guet, Pyramide, les sorcires, la mort, et le dernier en date Moist..
(en fait j'aime tout) 

 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfr?
Vimaires, et Otto

 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  )
Il y a une chance sur un million mais a peut marcher



VO ou VF ? 
Je lis les deux, car il y a des finesses, difficiles  saisir en VO, mais qui n'ont plus aucun sens en VF.
Et inversement il m'ait dj arriv de trouver des gags en VF sans quivalent dans la VO.

On ne ne soulignera jamais assez l'excellent travail de traduction.

----------


## Erwy

*Tomes prfrs*
le faucheur, le pre porcher, les petits dieux

*Perso prfr*
mm Ciredutemps, vimaire, la mort

*votre rplique culte*
Je ne l'ai plus exactement en tte pour la "traduction"

les petits dieux >> "Cuius testiculous habes, habeas cardia et cerebellum" 
Quand vous avez leur pleine attention , le coeur et l'esprit suivent.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alain B.

Quelqu'un a sous la main la devise en 'pseudo latin' de la guildes des couturires ?

----------


## Astartee

> Quelqu'un a sous la main la devise en 'pseudo latin' de la guildes des couturires ?


Un ptit coup de Google et j'ai dcouvert un wiki spcial Terry Pratchett...
Apparemment, la devise que tu cherches est _"NIL VOLUPTI SINE LUCRE"_.

----------


## DoubleU

_"Le quotient intellectuel dune foule est gal  celui du membre ayant le QI le plus bas, divis par le nombre de personnes constituant cette foule."_
Masquarade

Tellement vridique  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, il y a eu une mini srie de tourne, base sur le livre "Le Pere porcher", pour les curieux.

----------


## Alain B.

> _"Le quotient intellectuel dune foule est gal  celui du membre ayant le QI le plus bas, divis par le nombre de personnes constituant cette foule."_
> Masquarade
> 
> Tellement vridique 
> 
> Sinon, il y a eu une mini srie de tourne, base sur le livre "Le Pere porcher", pour les curieux.


J'ai eu le dvd en import, Suzanne y est sublime !

----------


## Arschney

::fleche::  Quel est votre tome prfr ?
Question difficile...
Je vais dire Carpe Jugulum mais dans l'ensemble je trouve que chaque nouveau tome est meilleur que le prcdent.

 ::fleche::  Votre perso prfr?
Dfinitivement Mm Ciredutemps  ::ccool:: 

 ::fleche::  Votre rplique culte? (on en a tous une  :;):  )
Dans Mortimer  la mort du Duc quand la Mort lui apprend que son assassin sera un bon dirigeant aim de son peuple :
- Quoi mais ce n'est pas juste !
- IL N'Y A PAS DE JUSTICE, IL N'Y A QUE MOI

J'ai galement vu la mini srie et effectivement Suzanne y est terrible.
J'ai beaucoup aim aussi le passage avec la petite fille aux alumettes mais je crois que celui-ci n'existe pas dans le livre.

----------


## Erwy

> J'ai galement vu la mini srie et effectivement Suzanne y est terrible.


Cela avait t diffus sur M6 vers les ftes mais je n'avais pu ni le voir ni l'enregistrer  ::cry:: 



> J'ai beaucoup aim aussi le passage avec la petite fille aux alumettes mais je crois que celui-ci n'existe pas dans le livre.


Si , prsent dans le livre (si c'est bien le mme auquel je pense) .

Dans le livre la Mort sauve la fillette en la remettant entre les mains du caporal Chicard avec des instructions TRES PRECISES (pendant qu'Albert balance des boules de neiges aux anges venus rcuper son me)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

::(: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...4_4408996.html

RIP Mr Pratchett et merci pour tous les fous rires que j'ai eu en lisant votre oeuvre.

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour  tous,

Je profite de cette discussion pour vous poser deux question qui, tout en tant simples, risque srement d'apporter des rponses compliques:

Si je devrais dcouvrir ces livres, par quel tome me conseillez-vous de commencer ?
Suis-je oblig de lire les tomes dans l'ordre de parution ?

Merci d'avance,
Alexis.

----------


## Celira

Alors pour l'ordre des tomes, c'est oui et non. 
En bref, les livres se suivent, mais il n'est pas ncessaire de les lire tous dans l'ordre. Pour faire simple, les personnages principaux changent d'un tome  l'autre, formant ce qu'on appelle usuellement des arcs. Donc ce qu'il faut faire c'est lire les livres  l'intrieur d'un mme arc dans l'ordre.
Par exemple, l'arc du Guet, qui suit les aventures et les euh... "enqutes" de Sam Vimaire et des flics d'Ankh-Morpork, la plus grande ville du Disque-Monde, comporte les tomes :
8 (Au guet)15 (Le Guet des Orfvres)19 (Pieds d'argile)21 (Va-t-en guerre)25 (Le 5e lphant)28 (Ronde de Nuit)31 (Jeu de nains)34 (Coup de Tabac)
Donc il faut lire le 8 avant le 15, mais il n'est pas ncessaire de lire le tome 13 entre les deux.

Par quoi commencer : par le dbut d'un arc, ou par un one-shot. Je conseille souvent l'arc du Guet (voir au-dessus).

La page Wikipdia est pas mal, avec une liste des romans triable par arc et un joli schma presque  jour.  ::arrow::  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livres_du_Disque-monde

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour,

Merci pour rponse, elle a le mrite d'tre claire.
Je vais suivre ton conseil et commencer par l'arc du Guet.

Mais avant il me reste  finir "Dark Plagueis" et lire "Contact zro".  ::mouarf:: 

A bientt,
Alexis

----------

